# Barmouth next weekend



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Off to Barmouth for next weekend anyone else there? Hendre Mynach. We have a red cabbed dethleff - say hi if you see us. It's our first proper outing since new year at Pembrey - right excited. :lol: 

Karen


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi if that's the very expensive one we won't be going LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And don't try to overnight or even park on the prom.

Gwynedd County in general and Barmouth in particular do not want motorhomes.


----------

